# Fridge rubbed ribs overnight or Not?



## iceshark (Apr 25, 2010)

I have learned so much great stuff here.  I have been doing my ribs on my MES by just rubbing Jeffs rib rub very liberly about 2o minutes before cooking (mustard used too) and then doing about a 3-1 1/4-2 3/4. method. Usually I put a mixture of honey and sweet baby rays on with a spritz of apple juice in when I foil them. Then some more sauce when I pull them from foil. 

I see many fridge overnight with the rub. Is there a big taste advantage with this method over just before cooking.?

Also, should I be not adding the honey and sauce at foil stage? I see many just spritz and then sauce in last hour.
Thanks.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 25, 2010)

I usually fridge overnight - really lets the rub penetrate, then I add on fresh just before going into the smoker. Messy, but good!

I dont spritz or sauce, so I have no advice on that part of it other than to say if you like it the way you're doing it - why change!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've done both ways for just about everything and I can't say that I can tell the difference.

My last smoke I put the rub on the day before just because I was short on time.

In the end I don't think it's hurting anything.

As many have suggested to me, try one set with the rub on overnight and another set with the run on right before the smoke and find out which you like best.

That's what's great about smoking.  It's whatever works for you...there's no right or wrong answer.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2010)

I usually rub the ribs the night before but I have added the rub right before they go on the smoker and I can't really tell the difference. Maybe if you had them side by side you could tell the difference but they will turn out great either way. I use to spritz it then foil them and add some more spritz while they were in the foil but now I add brown sugar, honey and butter in the foil and I really like them that way.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I usually let the rubbed ribs stay overnight in the fridge. The flavor does seem more pronounced. It's all good my friend.


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2010)

I do the overnight in the fridge as well.  I don't use sauce for my ribs anymore since I started using rub.  I like the bark too much.  Wifey & daughter are pleased as well, so whatever works for them..........At the foil stage....a little spritz of apple juice.  Although, I am going to have to try that brown sugar, honey & butter like "RB" stated.  That sounds really good for some spares.  I won't touch the baby backs.  Either way, no more sauce, probably ever.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm with Rich on this one and I also rub my ribs the night before and then smoke them. I see that you are using a differant method then the 3-2-1 so you are using the 3-1 1/4- now here is where you loss me 2 3/4 for the last leg of the journey. Are you sure that you want to smoke theses ribs that long???


----------



## iceshark (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. How much brown sugar with the honey and butter. THat does sound great.

Oh and sorry to confuse on my times. Its still 6 hours total.
Three hours with 2 total cups o applewood smoke.
then one hour and fifteen minutes in foil. 
then 1 hour and 45 minutes to finish out of foil 
My bad math.
I find that 2 hours in foil in my MES makes meat to loose and mushy.
I cook at 225.


----------



## rseitz55 (Mar 25, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but what does everyone cover there ribs with when they store it in the fridge over night or do you keep them uncovered?


----------



## c14james35 (Mar 26, 2017)

Zip locks, I don't have a garage fridge and the old lady doesn't like me making the whole fridge smelling like rub


----------



## rseitz55 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the help


----------

